# Need helpers for production of new app



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

For those of you who don't already know, I am trying to develop an app that will help dart frog breeders by compiling the calls of various dart frogs as well as pictures of male and female adults highlighting any subtle differences. More details will be added as I make sure the basic idea is as bug-free as possible. The problem:

Although I could probably find calls on the internet and download them, I wouldn't want to take those clips without the maker's permission. I was hoping that I could ask for snippets of various species' mating calls so I can download them for entry in the application. Also, if anyone has CLEAR pictures of two frogs of the same species and locality (one male and one female), I would love to have those as well since I do not have many in my collection and do not have the money to go travelling far and wide to try and take those pics.

If you can assist me with any of that, please PM me - if I use anything you gave me I will put you in the acknowledgements page of the app when it is published.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i can't help, but i think that it's pretty awesome you're doing this. how much would it be for the app?


----------



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

It's going to be $1.99, but I am going to donate all the money to an organization dedicated to conservation of amphibians in the wild.


----------



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

Updates:

1: I will likely have to raise the price of the app due to the price of becoming an Apple developer so I can distribute the application into the App Store (annual fee of $99). If I cannot 'break even' with sales, I will not be able to pay the fee and thus the app will go down. I am hoping people are interested enough to pay $4.99 so that I can get to that point and possibly even have more left over so I can donate it to an amphibian conservation fund.

2. I have not received very many private messages with the resources I need to complete the application. So far what I have is a picture of a female d. leucomelas and a call from E. tricolor. If you have any photos that you don't mind me using in the app, feel free to post them here. They must be CLEAR - please no blurry, undefined pictures please. They must also be YOUR photos - I want to know who I am getting them from so I can give that person the proper credit.

Also, if you have mating call recordings, feel free to post them here or private message me with what you have.

I can only make this application if I have the necessary materials, so I would appreciate quick responses if I am to get this project off the ground more quickly.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Not to be a negative nancy, but honestly you're gonna have some gaps in what's given since we can barely even hear some frog's calls, and also the fact that so many frogs have similar calls.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you strip sound from video? I have a pretty loud male New River Tinc... I can hear him sometimes from across the room...


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I have norther variabilis pair that I can try and get calling, a leucomela pair that I can get to call on command and can get nice pictures. If you want them let me know


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

I have got imitator "green", intermedius, vanzolinii, pumilio, N. pictus, and Chazuta that I can add if you need. I used my smartpen to record them, which came out pretty good. Let me know if you need them. 

Matt


----------



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

That would be great. Thank you!


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

You may have seen this resource already, but it has a tonne of calls!

Dendrobates.org - Species accounts

They seem like a great bunch of guys from their bios and the amount of work that has gone into this resource.

Perhaps you can reach out to them (emails are in the page's 'about us' section). With any luck maybe you can credit them in the app for providing for the calls and they would be happy to share?

Good luck,


----------

